# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  04.02.14 - Особо женатый Таксист - Театр Музыкальной Комедии

## Mephisto

Особо Женатый Таксист


 Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист" поставлен в Одессе по  одной из самых лучших пьес Рея Куни, и является образцом английской комедии  положений. 



 Главный герой Джон Смит и есть главный авантюрист, пружина  и жертва интриги. Обычный английский таксист женат сразу на двух женщинах и  живет на два дома. С одной из жен, Мэри, он зарегистрировал брак в мэрии, с  другой, Барбарой, венчался в церкви. Жены, ни о чем не подозревая, живут в  четырех минутах ходьбы друг от друга. Мэри Смит могла бы никогда не узнать о  Барбаре Смит, как Барбара, - о Мэри. Однако удар, нанесенный дамской сумочкой по  голове Джону одной старой леди, приводит к госпитализации на ночь в больницу и  полному крушению железного графика жизни Джона. А вмешательство полиции и прессы  к самым невероятным, самым непредсказуемым последствиям. В общем, Фигаро здесь,  Фигаро там, Фигаро врет, все больше запутываясь в собственной лжи и вовлекая в  водоворот событий все новых и новых героев. 


 Автор пьесы: Рей Куни 
 Перевод и редактор: Михаил  Мишин 
 Продюсер: Людмила  Нечаева 
 Режиссер-постановщик: Петр  Шерешевский (Санкт-Петербург) 
 Художник: Олег  Осколков (Санкт-Петербург) 
 Хореограф-постановщик: Павел  Ивлюшкин (Москва) 


 Действующие лица пьесы: 
*Джон Смит - актер Русского театра Александр Суворов 
Мэри Смит - актриса Русского театра Юлия Скарга; 
Барбара Смит - прима Русского театра Алена Колесниченко; 
Стэнли Поуни - ведущий актер Украинского театра Яков Кучеревский; 
Инспектор Траутон - Валерий Швец (ТЮЗ), 
Инспектор Портерхаус - актер комик труппы "Маски" Борис Барский, 
Бобби Франклин - актер театра Музыкальной комедии Богдан Паршаков.
*
Cправки и заказ билетов по тел. (8 048) 777-17-17, 777-17-13
 Билеты также можно заказать онлайн на TicketStream (8 048) 788-20-30

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Был несколько лет назад. Великолепно!

----------


## Alexandr

Мне нравится этот спектакль.  :smileflag:

----------


## Mmelena

А я хочу пойти. Хотела б взять ребенка-8 лет, будет ей интересно?

----------


## Zdrastevam

мое мнение,  ребенку интересно не будет.

----------


## Хамка

да спектакль просто шикарный!

----------


## blackd

> А я хочу пойти. Хотела б взять ребенка-8 лет, будет ей интересно?


 Ребенку интересно не будет. 

Да и тематика там несколько не детская, пусть и с юмором показана. 

Была на спектакле - понравилось.

----------


## ~Никушка~

ребята, подскажите, в какую цену билеты???

----------


## Кубик-рубик

Я был в 14 лет, мне было смешно, ребенку интересно не будет.

----------


## wertresh

> Я был в 14 лет, мне было смешно, ребенку интересно не будет.


 30-120 грн. чем раньше, тем больше выбор.

----------


## Smilyta

Была пару лет назад, очень понравилось 
Собираюсь купить билеты родителям

----------


## wertresh

Правильно. Это отличный подарок в канун нового года.

----------


## Современный Инвестор

так почем все-таки билеты???

----------


## Mephisto

> так почем все-таки билеты???


 30-120 грн.

----------


## Ltdeirf

Отличный спектакль, уже была и хочу ЕЩЁ!
Ребёнку 8-ми лет всё же рановато.

----------


## Шёлковый путь

Когда следующий таксист?

----------


## wertresh

> Когда следующий таксист?


 21 января

----------


## Niko*

В восторге, отличный спектакль, суперские актёры.... вообщем пойду еще разочек))))

----------


## Кенгурушка))))

Я ТОЖЕ БЫЛА В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ-ОТЛИЧНО! АКТЕРЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!
ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ, СХОЖУ ЕЩЕ КАК ТО!))))
ВСЕМ РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!!!!!!

----------


## enigma06

Я в восторге от постановки. Жду с нетерпением Ромео и Джульетту 30.01

----------


## jenya_ovcharenko

Когда же меня кто то пнет,чтоб я пошла на сее представлние?!!Уже по моему, все преесмотрела, а про этот спектакль в последний момент вспонимаю,узнаю.Вот и сегодня не могу((

----------


## Vladumur

Ходил в 3й раз уже - отличный спектакль!

----------


## keana

Я была давно, мне понравился, много юмора, жизненно :smileflag:

----------


## LieStar

Когда следующий спектакль?

----------


## LEDY GAGA

когда следующий?

----------


## Katyha

18 сентября, цена -от 50 до150,если нужны билетики звоните 705-19-93

----------


## yana!

Подпишусь)

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"
18 СЕНТЯБРЯ*
 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17, 772 20 30 
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------


## Affa4ka

были сегодня впервые с мужем на Особо женатом таксисте,сидя в первом ряду получили море эмоций)

----------


## Акабум

Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"
29 ОКТЯБРЯ
 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17, 772 20 30 
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket:http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.seats.jsp?session_id=102819

----------


## Акабум



----------


## Мелодия

Спектакль-бомба)))) Смеялась до слез))

----------


## Mephisto

А когда? )

----------


## Мелодия

29.10.2012

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"
 20 НОЯБРЯ*
 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17, 772 20 30 
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.seats.jsp?session_id=104817

----------


## goct

подпишусь )

----------


## Гламурный пряник

сегодня спектакль состоится?

----------


## Гламурный пряник



----------


## GH

Жаль, жаль. Как же пал юмор. Мое предложение изменить вентиляцию зала и запускать воздух из туалетов в партер, вы будете первыми в столь уместном спецэффекте.
Сортирный юмор, шутки про пидарасов, треш и угар. Вам повезло, что есть спрос на шутки уровня нашей-раши. С голода вы не умрете.
Но я предпочел бы собирать бычки и умереть опухшим, чем играть это.
На вашем спектакле жуют семечки, и громко разворачивают шоколад, это уровень вашей публики, вы этого достойны.

----------


## wertresh

Комментарии критика, зрителя или просто зависть аншлагам....? Каждый имеет право высказывать свое мнение. Покажите Вашу работу и мы с удовольствием оценим на что Вы способны. 
А пока на ОЖТ полные залы и это уже восемь лет ... Факт!!!

----------


## Ажурный шоколад

> Жаль, жаль. Как же пал юмор. Мое предложение изменить вентиляцию зала и запускать воздух из туалетов в партер, вы будете первыми в столь уместном спецэффекте.
> Сортирный юмор, шутки про пидарасов, треш и угар. Вам повезло, что есть спрос на шутки уровня нашей-раши. С голода вы не умрете.
> Но я предпочел бы собирать бычки и умереть опухшим, чем играть это.
> На вашем спектакле жуют семечки, и громко разворачивают шоколад, это уровень вашей публики, вы этого достойны.


  Фу, как противно!  Зачем вам вообще ходить по театрам?
Давно собираемся всей семьей на этот спектакль, т.к. много позитивных, ОЧЕНЬ позитивных отзывов! А съесть шоколадку в театре - только усилить эффект от спектакля. Но развернуть ее надо заранее, конечно :smileflag: 
А когда будет в декабре спектакль?

----------


## wertresh

18 декабря! Последний спектакль в 2012 году

----------


## Ажурный шоколад

Спасибо!

----------


## GH

> Комментарии критика, зрителя или просто зависть аншлагам....? Каждый имеет право высказывать свое мнение. Покажите Вашу работу и мы с удовольствием оценим на что Вы способны. 
> А пока на ОЖТ полные залы и это уже восемь лет ... Факт!!!


 Можете не беспокоиться, я просто зритель. Свою работу я показать могу, но нужно ли? Я программист-разработчик.
Радует, что не все как один "ржали"

Больших аншлагов вам

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
* 18 ДЕКАБРЯ - ПОСЛЕДНИЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ В 2012 ГОДУ!*
 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17, 772 20 30 
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.seats.jsp?session_id=105977

----------


## Ellyss

А никто из поклонников спектакля случайно не знает, что за музыка звучит в финале, динамичная такая?

----------


## jgznmdvfhnt

а в Новом году когда первый спектакль?

----------


## zhuchok

> а в Новом году когда первый спектакль?


  присоединяюсь)) кто-то может ответить, когда в 2013-том можно будет попасть на спектакль*?

----------


## Katyha

> присоединяюсь)) кто-то может ответить, когда в 2013-том можно будет попасть на спектакль*?


 31января, билеты уже в продаже на тикетстриме

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"
31 Января!*
 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17, 772 20 30 
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"
25 Марта!*

Билеты - 50-180 грн.
Получить информацию по концерту и приобрести билеты можно:
- по телефону: (048) 777
-17-17
- в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50
- на сайте ts1.com.ua: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.seats.jsp?session_id=109480

----------


## Акабум

Дорогие друзья, приглашаем вас на спектакль "Особо женатый таксист", который состоится 25 марта, в преддверии Дня Юмора, на сцене театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного в 19:00!
Заказ билетов: 777-17-17

----------


## nick_max

> Дорогие друзья, приглашаем вас на спектакль "Особо женатый таксист", который состоится 25 марта, в преддверии Дня Юмора, на сцене театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного в 19:00!
> Заказ билетов: 777-17-17


  Цена?

----------


## nick_max

> Дорогие друзья, приглашаем вас на спектакль "Особо женатый таксист", который состоится 25 марта, в преддверии Дня Юмора, на сцене театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного в 19:00!
> Заказ билетов: 777-17-17


  Цена?

----------


## Акабум

50.00 - 180.00 ГРН

----------


## Айдана

Пойду. обязательно!

----------


## Ирина85

потрясающий спектакль, давно собиралась пойти и не пожалела ! сидела в 4-м ряду, цена 160 грн. Море впечатлений! Продолжительность около 3-х часов.

----------


## олимпиада 80

Спектакль очень понравился !!!!! Борис Барский и Яков Кучеревский  просто молодцы))))))

----------


## Lanna_odessa

> Спектакль очень понравился !!!!! Борис Барский и Яков Кучеревский  просто молодцы))))))


 Полностью согласна Барский и Кучеревский просто неповторимы!!!! Море положительных эмоций!!!!

----------


## Metodistka

А когда планируется следующий спектакль?

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
*30 АПРЕЛЯ!*
Музкомедия, 19:00


Билеты - 50-180 грн.
 Получить информацию по концерту и приобрести билеты можно:
 - по телефону: (048) 777
 -17-17
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50
 - на сайте ts1.com.ua: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------


## Татьяна_xxx

> *Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
> *30 АПРЕЛЯ!*
> Музкомедия, 19:00
> 
> 
> Билеты - 50-180 грн.
>  Получить информацию по концерту и приобрести билеты можно:
>  - по телефону: (048) 777
>  -17-17
> ...


 Очень понравился спектакль! с удовольствием пойду еще раз!

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
*11 ИЮНЯ!!!*
театр музкомедии, 19:00



 Заказ билетов: 
 - по телефонам: 777 17 17
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50 
 - и на сайте ukrticket: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
*30 ИЮЛЯ*
Музкомедия, 19:00


Билеты - 50-180 грн.
 Получить информацию по спектаклю и приобрести билеты можно:
 - по телефону: (048) 777 -17-17
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50
 - на сайте ts1.com.ua: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------


## Акабум

*Спектакль "Особо женатый таксист"*
*19 НОЯБРЯ*
Музкомедия, 19:00


Билеты - 50-180 грн.
 Получить информацию по спектаклю и приобрести билеты можно:
 - по телефону: (048) 777-17-17
 - в офисе концертного агентства "Пале-АРТ": Одесса, пр. Гагарина, 13, (угол пр. Шевченко), офис 50
 - на сайте ts1.com.ua: http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/book.schedule.jsp?event=17081&start_group=1

----------

